# Trivia 12/21



## luckytrim (Dec 21, 2018)

trivia 12/21
DID YOU KNOW...
Close to 45 % of the world’s population lives within 60 miles  of a 
Coastline... Over three-quarters of the World's Mega-cities  are on a coastline.


1. What is stored in an Ossuary ?
2. Do you recall the last time that the World Series Champs  and the Super 
Bowl Champs came from the same city ?  If so, tell us the city  ...
Bonus; What about the FIRST time ?
3. In the late 1980s, Colin Firth was a member of a group of  young, British 
actors who were compared with the American "Brat Pack". What  was the name of 
this group?
4. King Henry VIII has the reputation of having been a wife  killer, but how 
many of his six wives did he actually have put to  death?
5. Strange Words are These ; deglutition
  a. - Coughing
  b. - Snoring
  c. - Sneezing
  d. - Swallowing
6. Who played Dark Helmet in "Spaceballs"?
7. How would one correctly spell the largest city in  Wisconsin?
8. Which TV series Character lived at 720 Sedgewick Ave.  ?
  a. - Archie Bunker
  b. - Drew Carey
  c. - Richie Cunningham
  d. - Roseanne Conner

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In 2015,the six co-stars of the sit-com, ‘Friends’ earned $20  million in 
re-run royalties.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Bones
2. Boston – Red Socks and Patriots  (N.Y.C. – Jets and  Mets)
(Note- the only other time was 1970 – Colts and  Orioles_
3. the Brit Pack
4. – 2
5. - d
6. Rick Moranis
7.  Milwaukee
8. - b

TRUTH !!
“Friends” ran for ten seasons.  The show made stars out of  Mathew Perry, 
Matt LeBlanc, Courtney Cox, David Schwimmer, Lisa Kudrow and  Jennifer 
Aniston.
The show’s success still pay huge dividends for the  cast.
In 2015, Warner Brothers earned one Billion dollars from  “Friends”.  Of that 
amount, 2 % – or $20 million, went to each of the stars.  This  amount is 
typical of what these stars earned every year since 2004, when  the show went 
into syndication.
“Seinfeld”
Larry David and Jerry Seinfeld each make about $400 million  per each 
syndication cycle.  Larry and Jerry taken the lion’s share of  the royalties 
because Julia Louis-Dreyfus, Michael Richards and Jason  Alexander don’t own 
a stake in the show.


----------

